# Yep moving sucks



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry havent been on too much lately guys. We have been busy getting our house in order for the movers to arrive on monday. God I am glad I dont have to do this to often. 5 years of crap built up in this house. Blahhhhhhhhhhh

We will arrive in Dubai saturday at 7pm. Then its going to be a couple crazy days trying to get all the santa shopping done for the kids. 

So when is the first get together so I can meet all you fellow dubians?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Sorry havent been on too much lately guys. We have been busy getting our house in order for the movers to arrive on monday. God I am glad I dont have to do this to often. 5 years of crap built up in this house. Blahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> We will arrive in Dubai saturday at 7pm. Then its going to be a couple crazy days trying to get all the santa shopping done for the kids.
> 
> So when is the first get together so I can meet all you fellow dubians?



hi Big Dave,
I know what you mean it’s a lot of work not just physically but also mentally. I wish you safe trip and if you need help with anything when you arrive to dubai just let me know.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes all the best for a smooth move for you and your family and see you soon around the pool with drink in hand kicking back enjoying your new home away from home


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dave,

First meet is saturday at 7.01pm...

can you make it ;-)


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Dave,
> 
> First meet is saturday at 7.01pm...
> 
> can you make it ;-)


we'll be there, it's at gate 24 right?!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

no.... its in the taxi rank, there is no way you will make it all the way through that huge airport in time!!!!!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> no.... its in the taxi rank, there is no way you will make it all the way through that huge airport in time!!!!!!


ballocks
I guess I will just have to keep those 3 bottles of patron I had for you.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

erm, i will re arrange!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

well only peice of furniture left is our bed. It's going to be a quite boring week. lol


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Pretend you're on honeymoon


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

or get lots of sleep!


----------

